# Icelandic: brella



## Gavril

Sæl,

Is _brella _used correctly in these sentences?

_
Flestir leikstjórar nota sérstaka leikmanna til að framkvæma brellurnar (t.d. eltingaleikina)._

_“Reyndu ekki nokkra brellu!”, sagði þjófurinn meðan hann beindi byssuna að þolanda hans._

_Ég hefði ekki trúað því að þeir kæmust hjá refsingu, en einhvern veginn náðu þeir brellunni._

_Tölvan festist -- veistú um nokkra brellu sem gæti ég notað til að leysa hana?_


Takk


----------



## Merkurius

„_Flestir leikstjórar nota sérstaka leik*menn* _(þf.)_ til að framkvæma brellurnar (t.d. eltingaleikina)._“ 

*„*_Reyndu ekki nokkra brellu!_*“*_, sagði þjófurinn meðan hann beindi byssun*ni* að þolanda hans._ 
„Ekki reyna eitthvað sniðugt (irony)/heimskulegt“

„_Ég hefði ekki trúað því að þeir kæmust hjá refsingu, en einhvern veginn náðu þeir brellunni._“ Ég skil ekki alveg hvað þú ert að meina hér. Í hvaða samhengi myndir þú nota þetta? 

„_Tölvan festist -- veist*u*/veist *þú* um nokkra brellu sem gæti ég notað til að leysa hana?_“
A) If the computer got stuck (festast) then you would use „losa“ instead of „leysa“
B) If the computer froze (frjósa - þt. fraus) and then you would use „laga“ (e. fix) instead of „leysa“
Answer: Here it sounds strange, but you can use it. However I would use for exemple: „Veistu um einhverja leið til að...“ or „Kanntu einhverja aðferð til að...“


----------



## Gavril

Merkurius said:


> „_Ég hefði ekki trúað því að þeir kæmust hjá refsingu, en einhvern veginn náðu þeir brellunni._“ Ég skil ekki alveg hvað þú ert að meina hér. Í hvaða samhengi myndir þú nota þetta?



Ímyndaðu þér t.d. að einhver væri fyrir rétti og ég tryði á sekt hans, en dómstóllinn úrskurðaði að hann væri saklaus. Gæti ég þá sagt að ákærði maðurinn hefði gert "brellu"?



> „_Tölvan festist -- veist*u*/veist *þú* um nokkra brellu sem gæti ég notað til að leysa hana?_“
> A) If the computer got stuck (festast) then you would use „losa“ instead of „leysa“
> B) If the computer froze (frjósa - þt. fraus) and then you would use „laga“ (e. fix) instead of „leysa“



How does "tölvan fraus" differ from tölvan festist"?


----------



## Merkurius

Gavril said:


> Ímyndaðu þér t.d. að einhver væri fyrir rétti og ég tryði á sekt hans, en dómstóllinn úrskurðaði að hann væri saklaus. Gæti ég þá sagt að ákærði maðurinn hefði gert "brellu"?


Nei, hér væri ekki hægt að segja að hann hafi gert „brellu“. Hér væri t.d. hægt að segja „Ég hefði...., en einhvern veginn náðu þeir að plata þá (dómarana).“ Auk þess væri hægt að nota „Einhvern veginn náðu þeir að spila á þá.“





> How does "tölvan fraus" differ from tölvan festist"?


Munurinn á milli „tölvan fraus“ og tölvan festist er sá að ef tölvan fraus þá gat ég ekki hreyft músarbendilinn og get ekki opnað nýja vafra. Hins vegar ef tölvan festist þá er átt við t.d. Tölvan fesist á milli rúmsins og borðsins. Þ.e.a.s. sjálf tölvan ekki hugbúnaðurinn fesist.
(Short in English: Froze -> the software froze, can't move my mouse. Stuck -> The computer it self got stuck (e.g. between something)).


----------



## Gavril

Merkurius said:


> Munurinn á milli „tölvan fraus“ og tölvan festist er sá að ef tölvan fraus þá gat ég ekki hreyft músarbendilinn og get ekki opnað nýja vafra. Hins vegar ef tölvan festist þá er átt við t.d. Tölvan fesist á milli rúmsins og borðsins. Þ.e.a.s. sjálf tölvan ekki hugbúnaðurinn fesist.



Takk, ég hafði jú fundið margar Google-niðurstöður fyrir "tölva frosin" en í sumum þeirra var _frosin_ sett í gæsalappir ('frosin'), eins og það væri skrítið orð (eða ekki venjulegasta orðið) í þessu samhengi. Þessi ályktun var greinilega röng.


----------



## Merkurius

Það er alls ekki skrítið orð. Allir segja nú til dags „tölvan fraus“ en þess ber að gæta að sumir segja „tölvan frosnaði,“ þeir munu ekki eiga góða tíma framundan hjá leiðréttingarfólkinu (e. grammar Nazis).

*ATHUGA!! Ég hef ekki lesið yfir það sem ég skrifaði en *„Hins vegar ef tölvan festist þá er átt við t.d. Tölvan fes*t*ist á milli  rúmsins og borðsins. Þ.e.a.s. sjálf tölvan ekki hugbúnaðurinn fes*t*ist“


----------



## Gavril

I thought of another possible context for _brella_:

_Hann Hraunar getur gert/framkvæmt hrikalegar brellur á __hjólabretti hans.

_Would_ brella _work here as well?


----------



## Merkurius

Gavril said:


> _Hann Hraunar getur gert*>*framkvæmt hrikalegar *svakalegar* brellur á __hlaupabretti*nu* *sínu*._



Já, þarna má nota „brellur!“ 
En sjáðu samt það sem ég set út á í setningunni. Ef þú myndir nota „hrikalegar“ þá væru brellurnar virkilega slæmar. Með svakalegum er átt við á jákvæðan hátt.
Ég myndi velja sögnina „gera“ en það er ekki rangt að nota „framkvæma.“


----------



## NoMoreMrIceGuy

Keep in mind:

Hlaupabretti = Treadmill
Hjólabretti = Skateboard


----------



## Gavril

NoMoreMrIceGuy said:


> Keep in mind:
> 
> Hlaupabretti = Treadmill
> Hjólabretti = Skateboard



Thanks -- _hjólabretti _is what I meant to write (ordabok.is gave _hlaupabretti_ as a translation of "skateboard", for whatever reason). Is _brella_ still an appropriate term for what you do on a skateboard?


----------



## NoMoreMrIceGuy

Sure, but it also sounds a bit stuffy. People would probably use the slang _trikk_ instead.


----------

